
The difference between UI and UX design - tigranhakobian
https://blog.prototypr.io/the-difference-between-ui-and-ux-design-5fa7e23e3c83
======
parvenu74
“UI is what is on the screen; UX describes the user’s reaction to using the
UI.” I forget where I read that but it’s the best short differentiation of
UI/UX I’ve ever seen.

